# Blizzard Town 2014



## Yuxuibbs (Nov 28, 2013)

Yes, another Michigan comp (and it's in Ann Arbor again). 
Blizzard Town 2014 will take place at the Arrowwood Hills Clubhouse (2566 Arrowwood Trail
Ann Arbor, MI 48105) on January 11th, 2014. 

*Events:*
2x2 - 2 rounds
3x3 - 3 rounds
5x5 - 1 round
3x3 One Handed - 3 rounds 
3x3 Blindfolded - 1 round (DURING LUNCH)
Pyraminx - 1 round
Rubik's Clock - 1 round
Skewb - 1 round

Tentative:
Skewb Round 2
Pyraminx Round 2
Clock Round 2


*Location: *
Arrowwood Hills Clubhouse
2566 Arrowwood Trail
Ann Arbor, MI 48105

*WCA page:* https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=BlizzardTown2014

*CubingUSA page:* http://www.cubingusa.com/blizzardtown2013/index.php

Organizer: Yuxuan Chen
Delegate: Kit Clement

*NOTE:*
The closest food (McDonald's, Wendy's, Jimmy John's, etc) is 10 mins away by car from the venue. 
Registration includes a pizza coupon for 2 slices of pizza. Competitors and guests can buy additional pizza coupons for $3 each.
Registration will be closed on January 8th, 2014


----------



## Mikel (Nov 28, 2013)

This is over my winter break, so there is a possibility I may come. Hopefully the competition will not live up to its name. The weather will be the determining factor if I can come or not.


----------



## Coolster01 (Nov 28, 2013)

Oh, you are holding the comp! Good luck yuxuan!

EDIT: prolly going ofc cuz 45 min drive is beautiful


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Nov 28, 2013)

NOOOOOOOOOOOO I have school that week NUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Nov 28, 2013)

I'll probably be there - it's still over break. Clock round 2 pls

Edit: It says registration is closed...


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Nov 28, 2013)

iEnjoyCubing said:


> Edit: It says registration is closed...



Should be fixed now. Registration closes on Jan 8th


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Nov 28, 2013)

Cool you are organizing a comp? I never knew Kit was a delegate. I am sad because I am not in MI anymore.


----------



## Youcuber2 (Nov 28, 2013)

Yes another MI comp!! Hopefully I should be able to go as long as the weather isn't too bad.


----------



## Coolster01 (Nov 28, 2013)

I can do pyra and clock right?


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Nov 28, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> I can do pyra and clock right?



ya


----------



## Coolster01 (Nov 28, 2013)

What if skewb becomes official?


----------



## TeddyKGB (Nov 28, 2013)

I'll be there, and I'd like some competition in the unofficial beard competition.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Nov 29, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> What if skewb becomes official?



I guess we get to be the first comp in the world to hold skewb as an official event then? 
does that mean everyone gets WR/NR/etc?



TeddyKGB said:


> I'll be there, and I'd like some competition in the unofficial beard competition.



new rule for the competition: everyone that is able to grow a beard must grow one to compete (jk)


----------



## Coolster01 (Nov 29, 2013)

Yuxuibbs said:


> I guess we get to be the first comp in the world to hold skewb as an official event then?
> does that mean everyone gets WR/NR/etc?



Make me 1st to solve so I can have a 1 minute WR  It won't even show up as WR on website though, Sarah will get WR.

But it ain't gonna happen, so meh. I want skewb to be official now... xD


----------



## Ross The Boss (Nov 29, 2013)

> new rule for the competition: everyone that is able to grow a beard must grow one to compete (jk)


 i wish i could grow a beard :'(


----------



## TeddyKGB (Nov 29, 2013)

Ross The Boss said:


> i wish i could grow a beard :'(



I'll teach you.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Nov 29, 2013)

I'll be there.


----------



## Coolster01 (Nov 29, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> I'll be there.



Tentative 2x2 round 3? 

Can I borrow anybody's skewb? I was stupid a year ago because I took out the ball bearings and mine is so hard to speed solve, so...


----------



## Rubiks560 (Nov 29, 2013)

I was sadly joking :/ I was hoping someone would see the post and flip out. Haha.


----------



## PeaceLuvCubing (Nov 30, 2013)

Loving all these Ann Arbor Comps!! No 4x4 though


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Nov 30, 2013)

PeaceLuvCubing said:


> No 4x4 though



I really wanted 5x5, 3 rounds of OH, and skewb so I had to take out 4x4


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 30, 2013)

Yaay you used my name


----------



## KingTim96 (Dec 4, 2013)

Registered. I'll be coming from Lansing so if there is anyone in the lansing area that would like a ride then let me know.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Dec 4, 2013)

Just a heads up, you don't have the date on the first post. Jan 11, this will definitely be tentative on weather, for me. Party at DeLine's if I go?

Olson: Don't be a girl, come to Michigan!


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Dec 4, 2013)

James why would you put such a dumb post in your sig?


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Dec 4, 2013)

jokerman5656 said:


> James why would you put such a dumb post in your sig?



because funny?


----------



## TeddyKGB (Dec 4, 2013)

FatBoyXPC said:


> Party at DeLine's if I go?



Does this mean I'm not allowed to have a party unless you're there?


----------



## Rubiks560 (Dec 4, 2013)

Maybe now that I haz job I'll actually go.


----------



## TeddyKGB (Dec 4, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> Maybe now that I haz job I'll actually go.



Do it. there's a party at my house, even though I won't be home from work until ~midnight.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Dec 4, 2013)

TeddyKGB said:


> Do it. there's a party at my house, even though I won't be home from work until ~midnight.



Interesting, I was merely asking. I suppose party is confirmed!


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Dec 5, 2013)

FatBoyXPC said:


> Just a heads up, you don't have the date on the first post. Jan 11, this will definitely be tentative on weather, for me.



Fail.... thanks for telling me 
Fixed it in the first post


----------



## Coolster01 (Dec 6, 2013)

Ok well 99% sure I cant go now thats awesome

nogood2x2scramblespree


----------



## KingTim96 (Dec 6, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> Ok well 99% sure I cant go now thats awesome
> 
> nogood2x2scramblespree



Why can't you go?!


----------



## Coolster01 (Dec 6, 2013)

KingTim96 said:


> Why can't you go?!



Private reasons


----------



## kcl (Dec 6, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> Maybe now that I haz job I'll actually go.



Dose this mean there will be a carpool..?


----------



## Coolster01 (Dec 6, 2013)

Official skewb yay!!!



Yuxuibbs said:


> Skewb (*Official)* - 1 round



Fixed.


----------



## Coolster01 (Dec 12, 2013)

I might be able to go now actually. We'll see...


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 12, 2013)

Eric Limeback and I are still looking for people to carpool with. If anyone in the Waterloo area wants to come with us, let us know!


----------



## Rubiks560 (Dec 12, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> Dose this mean there will be a carpool..?



Yeah....except the car filled.


----------



## kcl (Dec 12, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> Yeah....except the car filled.



I swear, it's a curse..


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Dec 13, 2013)

Sa967St said:


> Eric Limeback and I are still looking for people to carpool with. If anyone in the Waterloo area wants to come with us, let us know!



This makes me want to go


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Dec 13, 2013)

jokerman5656 said:


> This makes me want to go



I'll pretend you didn't realize I was going.


----------



## CubingGuy111 (Dec 15, 2013)

*Anyone else going to the Blizzard town 2014 competition?*

Anyone else going to the Blizzard town 2014 competition in Ann arbor MI? its on january 11 and this is gonna be my first competition! im so exited!i just wanted to know if anybody is going xD but if you wanna register heres the link!:

http://www.cubingusa.com/blizzardtown2013/register.php


----------



## KingTim96 (Dec 26, 2013)

Will anyone be selling a stackmat timer at all? Or SS 5x5?


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Dec 29, 2013)

Anyone willing to trade hardware (core + spring/screw/washers + center pieces) in a black fangshi? The center pieces have to be the ones that are the same as the mini (the plate thing on the center piece can fall down).


----------



## Coolster01 (Jan 3, 2014)

I cant go because, after a party that day was cancelled, ANOTHER ONE HAD TO BE SCHEDULED THAT DAY. Pretty much the only Saturday party I've gone to in like 6 months, just had to be the day ive been practicing intensely for, for 2 weeks. Its at 7 but my dad said I cant go even though I'd make it back in time, which doesn't really make sense -_-


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Jan 4, 2014)

*This is a reminder that registration will close on Wednesday, Jan 8th at 11:59pm. *




Anyone willing to trade a ridged dayan megaminx for a brand new non ridged black dayan megaminx?
Goals: 
2x2: sub 4.5
3x3: sub 15
5x5: sub 2:30
OH: sub 20
Pyra: sub 10
Clock: sub 13
Skewb: sub 13


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 4, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> I cant go because, after a party that day was cancelled, ANOTHER ONE HAD TO BE SCHEDULED THAT DAY. Pretty much the only Saturday party I've gone to in like 6 months, just had to be the day ive been practicing intensely for, for 2 weeks. Its at 7 but my dad said I cant go even though I'd make it back in time, which doesn't really make sense -_-



This isn't specific to you, but if you register for a competition then find out you can't make it, you should unregister. It helps out the organizers by saving paper and ink (name tags, score cards, etc.), and gives a better approximation of how many competitors are in each event, which helps with scheduling.


----------



## Coolster01 (Jan 4, 2014)

Sa967St said:


> This isn't specific to you, but if you register for a competition then find out you can't make it, you should unregister. It helps out the organizers by saving paper and ink (name tags, score cards, etc.), and gives a better approximation of how many competitors are in each event, which helps with scheduling.



I know, I usually do that, but last time I ended up being able to come again temporarily, and you never no.if that may happen again. Ill unregister by wednesday.


----------



## KingTim96 (Jan 4, 2014)

Goals: 
2x2 - sub 3 single / sub 4.8 average (in either round)
3x3 - sub 15 single / sub 17.5 average (haven't seriously practiced 3x3 lately)
5x5 - sub 2:10 single / sub 2:30 average (might switch to hoya if I can get fast enough at it before this comp) 

And I think that's it


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Jan 5, 2014)

Does anyone have an extra competition legal 2x2 or pyraminx that my friend can borrow?


----------



## KingTim96 (Jan 5, 2014)

Yuxuibbs said:


> Does anyone have an extra competition legal 2x2 or pyraminx that my friend can borrow?



I have an old wittwo v1 that they could borrow. It's okay, but they'd just need to be careful with it.


----------



## Kit Clement (Jan 5, 2014)

Looks like it'll be a high in the 30s with a low chance of precipitation this Saturday. I guess this competition won't have much of a chance to live up to its name.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Jan 5, 2014)

Kit Clement said:


> Looks like it'll be a high in the 30s with a low chance of precipitation this Saturday. I guess this competition won't have much of a chance to live up to its name.



yay  

other than the giant blizzard we're hopefully going to have today (I just want an extended winter break)

EDIT: literally 40 sec after I posted this I get a phone call saying school is cancelled tomorrow YAY


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jan 5, 2014)

Yuxuibbs said:


> yay
> 
> other than the giant blizzard we're hopefully going to have today (I just want an extended winter break)
> 
> EDIT: literally 40 sec after I posted this I get a phone call saying school is cancelled tomorrow YAY



Lol mine was canceled too. I wish I could come but I moved  I guess I am going to have to host my own because no one around me will.


----------



## Nihahhat (Jan 6, 2014)

Does anyone have a spare Skewb they could lend me for the day? My QJ Skewb loves exploding all over my face, and I might have kinda accidentally super-glued the caps on, so there's no hope for tightening it... agh I'm kind of desperate, I'm getting decent at Skewb but I get pops every other solve :S

Anyway, goals:

2x2: sub-4.5
3x3: sub-15
5x5: don't fail
OH: sub-28
BLD: at least 2/3 successes
Pyra: don't fail like I always do
Clock: sub-15/sub-12 single
Skewb: podium/don't pop

Also I would be interested in buying cubes. Let me know if you're selling anything. I would love to expand my collection!


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 6, 2014)

Nihahhat said:


> Does anyone have a spare Skewb they could lend me for the day? My QJ Skewb loves exploding all over my face, and I might have kinda accidentally super-glued the caps on, so there's no hope for tightening it... agh I'm kind of desperate, I'm getting decent at Skewb but I get pops every other solve :S



I'm waiting for a bunch of skewbs to come in the mail. If they arrive on time, I'll let you know.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Jan 6, 2014)

Kit Clement said:


> Looks like it'll be a high in the 30s with a low chance of precipitation this Saturday. I guess this competition won't have much of a chance to live up to its name.



Except I'm supposed to get dumped on (again) Thur/Fri (Indianapolis). We received about an inch an hour today, so luckily I'm pretty sure no work tomorrow


----------



## Heisenberg (Jan 6, 2014)

Any people selling things?


----------



## MaikeruKonare (Jan 6, 2014)

Goals!
2x2x2: sub 5 single, sub 8 average,
3x3x3: sub 17 single, sub 19 average, round 2,
5x5x5: sub 4 single,
Skewb: sub 14 single, sub 20 average,
Pyra: sub 8 single, sub 11 average,
Clock: sub 15 single, sub 18 average,
3x3x3 OH: sub 30 single, sub 34 average,
3BLD: 2/3 successes, sub 3:30 single,


----------



## KingTim96 (Jan 6, 2014)

I'll be selling some stuff. They aren't like super nice cubes, but still.


----------



## KingTim96 (Jan 7, 2014)

Yuxuibbs said:


> Does anyone have an extra competition legal 2x2 or pyraminx that my friend can borrow?



I just checked my old WitTwo, and I'm pretty sure the sticker on the blue side is too chipped to be competition legal(in all honestly, a small child got ahold of it and thought it was a chew toy), but I'll still bring it anyway in case it happens to be okay to use.

Unrelated: Would anyone be selling black stickers for a 3x3? I'd interested in buying them for my weilong


----------



## PeaceLuvCubing (Jan 8, 2014)

Would it be possible to add skewb? Is it too late?


----------



## Mikel (Jan 8, 2014)

PeaceLuvCubing said:


> Would it be possible to add skewb? Is it too late?



You can edit your registration until Jan 8, 2014 at 11:59 PM EST.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Jan 8, 2014)

PeaceLuvCubing said:


> Would it be possible to add skewb? Is it too late?



I just added skewb to your registration.


----------



## PeaceLuvCubing (Jan 8, 2014)

Yuxuibbs said:


> I just added skewb to your registration.



Thanks!!!


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 10, 2014)

Sa967St said:


> I'm waiting for a bunch of skewbs to come in the mail. If they arrive on time, I'll let you know.


According to the tracking, the package just arrived somewhere in Canada yesterday after sitting in Switzerland for a few weeks. :/
I am dissapoint. Sorry to those who needed skewbs for tomorrow. ):


----------



## Nathan Dwyer (Jan 10, 2014)

is anyone selling a lanlan skewb?


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 11, 2014)

Canadian NR skewb single!


Spoiler: image


----------



## Coolster01 (Jan 11, 2014)

If you haven't figured out yet, I just realized 100% sure that I wasn't going today, so I couldn't delete registration 

gj john


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 12, 2014)

Sa967St said:


> Canadian NR skewb single!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: image


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 12, 2014)

Sa967St said:


> Canadian NR skewb single!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: image



I envy your optimism.


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 12, 2014)

Congrats to John though.


----------



## KingTim96 (Jan 12, 2014)

KingTim96 said:


> Goals:
> 2x2 - sub 3 single / sub 4.8 average (in either round)
> 3x3 - sub 15 single / sub 17.5 average (haven't seriously practiced 3x3 lately)
> 5x5 - sub 2:10 single / sub 2:30 average (might switch to hoya if I can get fast enough at it before this comp)
> ...



2x2: No sub 3 single, or sub 4.8 average. Haha i didn't even make the second round, today was not a good day for 2x2..
3x3: No sub 15 single, but i got the sub 17.5 average i wanted in the second round!
3x3OH(totally forgot about this tbh): Totally shattered my comp. and home pb single and got a 39.93, and averaged 55.94
5x5: No sub 2:10 single, and i averaged 2:30.32 so no sub 2:30 average either

I'll post some DYK's later


----------



## Mikel (Jan 12, 2014)

Sa967St said:


> Canadian NR skewb single!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: image



YAY SARAH!! That is 5 fantasy points!


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Jan 12, 2014)

Not time for the main dyk list yet but...

John Brechon: "I'm trying to get Dix-on that day" in reference to his 18th birthday


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jan 12, 2014)

Sounds like John. Haha.


----------



## MaikeruKonare (Jan 12, 2014)

DYK...
Yuxuan hosts great comps
Non-cubers think center caps are "buttons"
I did better at OH than TH...again
I made it to round 2 of everything but 3x3
Steven says nice a lot
If Steven judged you, you die
Kit has funny colours
Lauren is cool
Yuxuan's brother is cute
Papa johns makes really good triple meat extra cheese extra sauce pizza 
Walker welching occurred...
Panda heat. Bear heat. Panda Bear group.
Skewb and clock and 3x3 and OH and 2x2 round 2?
I brought the most puzzles to the competition? (62)
Someone ripped a sticker off my mini fangshi and didn't tell me


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Jan 12, 2014)

Yuxuibbs said:


> Goals:
> 2x2: sub 4.5
> 3x3: sub 15
> 5x5: sub 2:30
> ...



2x2: lol no
3x3: sure? still over 2 sec slower than what I usually average at home though
5x5: ya, stupid counting 2:33.22 though
OH: no  
Pyra: no
Clock: no
Skewb: yes, 9.96 CR, 9.47 NR



> Yuxuan hosts great comps


 Thanks, couldn't have done it without Kit or the group we had though.



> Non-cubers think center caps are "buttons"


btw what happened to that center cap?



> If Steven judged you, you die


^ THIS ^ 
I kept messing up and epic failing every time I got him as a judge



> Yuxuan's brother is cute


.... only to the people that don't have to live with him 


DYK:
I think I lost my voice and I didn't even yell at all during the comp?
People are either really good or really bad at yelling?
Having alot of dedicated judges/volunteers is awesome?
This is the first time I actually made it to all the final rounds in a while (I think the last time was Ohio Fall 2011)?
First time I ever got podium?
Kit is awesome?
I get 4th place a lot?
Having a group of friends help out is essential especially if you have a ton of homework/essays due in a few hours?
Kit is awesome?
Unofficial awards are the best?
Eric Limeback's poem to Kit?
Steven says nice alot (yes, the alot is intentional)?
Playing with the pool table is cool?
Alot of NR/CR/WR?
I _*still*_ can't believe we managed to get ahead of schedule and the entire competition didn't fall apart?


----------



## CubingGuy111 (Jan 12, 2014)

*Thanks!*

Had A LOT of fun at this competition (my 1st). even though i only got to round 1 xD. thanks for this awesome competition!


----------



## Kit Clement (Jan 12, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> I know, I usually do that, but last time I ended up being able to come again temporarily, and you never no.if that may happen again. Ill unregister by wednesday.



I think you need to improve on "usually" 

(registration may close but there is the contact form)


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 12, 2014)

We finally got one of Eric's post-competition speeches on video. 

[youtubehd]TlPTpzesA4w[/youtubehd]


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 12, 2014)

That was amazing. Reminded me of this kid at my old school called Emilio who would just make random "inspirational" and often corny speeches at the end of terms.

That poem was tops


----------



## Dene (Jan 12, 2014)

That's way better than what Tim McMahon pulls out at the end of every comp. We should totally get one of those on vid.


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 12, 2014)

Dene said:


> That's way better than what Tim McMahon pulls out at the end of every comp. We should totally get one of those on vid.



yeahp thx for all the helpers ah yeahp


----------



## TimMc (Jan 12, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> yeahp thx for all the helpers ah yeahp



kthnx bai


----------



## Coolster01 (Jan 12, 2014)

Kit Clement said:


> I think you need to improve on "usually"
> 
> (registration may close but there is the contact form)



ok, sorry. 

As a side note, would the scrambles be able to be posted?  I want to try 2x2 xD


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Jan 12, 2014)

People left these at the comp: http://imgur.com/a/2xrLV

There was also some food but it got thrown out.


----------



## Kit Clement (Jan 12, 2014)

Sa967St said:


> We finally got one of Eric's post-competition speeches on video.



<3


----------



## Mikel (Jan 13, 2014)

I am surprised that I got the fastest time on the 1st skewb scramble in the final round, I'm not really that fast at skewb. Here was my solution:

1) Solve 2 layer pieces
2) Sledgehammer


I thought it was even easier than the first scramble at Houston Winter (Walker's 4.63 WR scramble).

Houston 1st scramble solution:

1) Solve 2 layer pieces
2) U-perm


----------



## Kit Clement (Jan 13, 2014)

Well, here's the scrambles if you're interested to reconstruct that lucky skewb scramble:

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/35dq6w99sv18jx6/blosLwW8uj


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 13, 2014)

Kit Clement said:


> Well, here's the scrambles if you're interested to reconstruct that lucky skewb scramble:
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/35dq6w99sv18jx6/blosLwW8uj



Wat 10 move solution on the first Skewb scramble.

edit: Ninja'ed by Brandon


----------



## TeddyKGB (Jan 13, 2014)

DYK...

I got 12 PB's

I won the unofficial Beard comp

There was a pool table

I went 1-0 at pool

I beat James LaChance at 2x2

^ that is hilarious^

The bathroom had one toilet but two sinks

NINE!!!!!!!

"I want to have Dix-on that day"


----------



## Mikel (Jan 13, 2014)

Here is a video reconstruction of my 6.03 skewb single.

1st solve of final round at Blizzard Town 2014 for skewb.

Scramble: R B' L' U' R L' R' B U'

Time: 6.03
Moves: 10
TPS: 1.65 (LOL)


----------



## Coolster01 (Jan 13, 2014)

Got 3.46 on that solution and I wasn't warmed up or anything at all wat

E: Tried 2x2 scrambles even though wasn't warmed up and pretty bad lighting lol. Got 1.94 average on group a with 1.49 single, final round got 1.27 on first scramble and a counting 1.38 but counting 3 xD pretty good scrambles I guess and I'm going to sleep now.

EDIT2: Actually looked back at video, it was (1.27) 1.34, 2.66, 1.90, (Fail) so 1.97 average with counting 2.6 loooool.


----------



## Kit Clement (Jan 13, 2014)

Mikel said:


> Here is a video reconstruction of my 6.03 skewb single.
> 
> 1st solve of final round at Blizzard Town 2014 for skewb.
> 
> ...



Yep, I did the orange one, because I saw that it seemed to be a shorter face in inspection (5 moves vs 6 moves). I was right about that, but it was definitely not the right face to choose, clearly.


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 13, 2014)

Someone left two American $5 bills on one of the tables. I believe it belongs to someone whom I sold a cube to, who got $10 back in change. I don't remember what your name was, but if this is you, send me a message along with some sort of evidence and I can send the money to you via Paypal or something.

Did you know...

- I won the unofficial best pants competition?
- I got 4 fantasy cubing points?
- Brandon knows how to pronounce everyone's names?
- I forgot how to turn a 3x3x3?
- I mistook a random parent for Frank Morris?
- "Right, left, right" is not the same as "left, right, left"?
- Lee didn't even realize until the car ride home that he got the skewb NR average?
- Right before Eric, Lee and I left Ann Arbor, we and Kit played one round of Super Smach Bros. on N64?
- Imitating Yoshi's sounds makes you a better player?


----------



## Mikel (Jan 19, 2014)




----------



## Brest (Jan 20, 2014)

*Blake Thompson* - 9.43 3x3 av5 - Blizzard Town 2014



Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]e7Vh1eCKch4[/youtubehd]





Spoiler: 1st solve (4th on video)



D2 F2 D2 F' R' U L U R2 F U' B2 D2 B2 D F2 U F2 L2

x2 y // inspection
D2 R' D2 F' B2' U R2 // cross
y' R U R' // 1st pair
y U R U' R' U2 R U' R' // 2nd pair
y U2 R' U' R d' R U R' // 3rd pair
y' U R U' R' U d R' U' R // 4th pair
U2 r' R U R U R' U' r R2' F R F' // OLL
U' R2 u' R U' R U R' u x' R2 d R' d' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	13.97	68	4.87	80	5.73	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	4.85	17	3.51	21	4.33		Cross+1/F2L	58.2%	39.5%	40.4%
F2L	8.33	43	5.16	52	6.24		F2L/Total	59.6%	63.2%	65.0%
LL	5.64	25	4.43	28	4.96		LL/Total	40.4%	36.8%	35.0%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



D2 F2 D2 F' R' U L U R2 F U' B2 D2 B2 D F2 U F2 L2

x2 y // inspection
D2 R' D D F' B2' U' y U2 y' R2 // cross
U' U U' R' R U y' R U R' // 1st pair
y U R U' R' U2 R U' R' // 2nd pair
y U U R' R R' U' R d' R U R' // 3rd pair
y' U R U' R' U d R' U' R // 4th pair
U U r' R U R U R' U' r R2' F R F' // OLL
U' R2 u' R U' R U R' u x' R2 d R' d' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 2nd solve (3rd on video)



R L' B' L2 F' D B' R F D' B D' F B' R2 F' U2 F' B

x2 y // inspection
U2 R' F2 D2 F // cross
U' R' U2 R U' y R U R' // 1st pair
y R U' R' L U' L' // 2nd pair
R' U R U2' R' U R // 3rd pair
R U R' U R U' R' // 4th pair
U' F R U R' U' F' // OLL
R' d' F R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2' U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	8.66	52	6.00	56	6.47	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.60	13	5.00	14	5.38		Cross+1/F2L	45.1%	40.6%	38.9%
F2L	5.77	32	5.55	36	6.24		F2L/Total	66.6%	61.5%	64.3%
LL	2.89	20	6.92	20	6.92		LL/Total	33.4%	38.5%	35.7%
```

maybe not 100% correct as the start of the solve is obscured





Spoiler: 3rd solve (1st on video)



B2 R2 D L2 D2 U B2 R2 B L R2 D U2 F U L2 B D2 L2 F

x // inspection
r' D' l' U2 L x' D2' // cross
y' U R U' R' U R U R' // 1st pair
y' U' R U' R' U y' R' U R // 2nd pair
y' U' R' U' R U R' U' R // 3rd pair
R U' R' U y' R' U' R U' R' U' R // 4th pair
U R' U' F' U F R // OLL
U' R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 y' R' U R U2' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	10.30	62	6.02	74	7.18	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.53	15	4.25	21	5.95		Cross+1/F2L	52.5%	36.6%	41.2%
F2L	6.73	41	6.09	51	7.58		F2L/Total	65.3%	66.1%	68.9%
LL	3.57	21	5.88	23	6.44		LL/Total	34.7%	33.9%	31.1%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



B2 R2 D L2 D2 U B2 R2 B L R2 D U2 F U L2 B D2 L2 F

x // inspection
r' D' l' U U L x' D' U' D' // cross
U' D' y' D U' R U' R' U R U R' // 1st pair
y' U' R U' R' U y' R' U R // 2nd pair
U' y' R' U' R U R' U' R2 // 3rd pair
U' R' U y' R' U' R U' R' U' R // 4th pair
U R' U' F' U F R // OLL
U' R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 y' R' U R U' U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 4th solve (2nd on video)



U2 B L2 B2 L2 F' R2 D2 R2 D2 L B2 R2 U' B F' R' D U F'

x y2 // inspection
D' L U R' U2' x' D' // cross
U R U R' U' y L U L' // 1st pair
y' U' R U' R' U2' R' U R // 2nd pair
R U R' U2' R U R' // 3rd pair
y2 U' R U R' // 4th pair
U' R U R' U' r R' U R U' r' // OLL
U' F' U' F R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	8.66	56	6.47	66	7.62	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.17	14	6.45	17	7.83		Cross+1/F2L	44.6%	42.4%	40.5%
F2L	4.87	33	6.78	42	8.62		F2L/Total	56.2%	58.9%	63.6%
LL	3.79	23	6.07	24	6.33		LL/Total	43.8%	41.1%	36.4%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



U2 B L2 B2 L2 F' R2 D2 R2 D2 L B2 R2 U' B F' R' D U F'

x y2 // inspection
D' L U R' U' U' x' D' // cross
U R U R' U' y L U L' // 1st pair
y' U U U R U' R' U' U' R' U R // 2nd pair
R U R' U' U' R U R' // 3rd pair
y2 U' R U R' // 4th pair
U' R U R' U' r R' U R U' r' // OLL
U' F' U' F R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 5th solve (5th on video)



U' R' F L' D R2 U' F L F' R' U2 B2 D L2 U R2 D' L2

L (D' U) R' D F // cross
U R U2' R' U' F U' F' // 1st pair
U R' U2' R2 U R' // 2nd pair
U2' R' U3 R U' R' R R' U R // 3rd pair
y' U L' U L U' y U' L U L' // 4th pair
l U' R' D R U R' D' x // OLL(CP)
M2' U' M' U2 M U' M2' U2 // EPLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	9.33	56	6.00	65	6.97	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.87	13	4.53	14	4.88		Cross+1/F2L	42.2%	32.5%	29.8%
F2L	6.80	40	5.88	47	6.91		F2L/Total	72.9%	71.4%	72.3%
LL	2.53	16	6.32	18	7.11		LL/Total	27.1%	28.6%	27.7%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



U' R' F L' D R2 U' F L F' R' U2 B2 D L2 U R2 D' L2

L (D' U) R' D F // cross
U R U' U' R' U' F U' F' // 1st pair
U R' U' U' R2 R' R U R' // 2nd pair
U' U' R' U U U R U' R' R R' U R // 3rd pair
U y' L' U L U' y U' L U L' // 4th pair
l U' R' D R U R' D' x // OLL(CP)
M2' U' M' U U M U' M2' U2 // EPLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: Statistics





```
Average (removing fastest and slowest solve)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	9.43	58.00	6.15	68.33	7.25	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.86	14.00	4.90	17.33	6.07		Cross+1/F2L	46.6%	36.8%	37.1%
F2L	6.13	38.00	6.20	46.67	7.61		F2L/Total	65.0%	65.5%	68.3%
LL	3.30	20.00	6.07	21.67	6.57		LL/Total	35.0%	34.5%	31.7%
```


```
Mean (5/5)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	10.18	58.80	5.77	68.20	6.70	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.20	14.40	4.49	17.40	5.43		Cross+1/F2L	49.3%	38.1%	38.2%
F2L	6.50	37.80	5.82	45.60	7.02		F2L/Total	63.8%	64.3%	66.9%
LL	3.68	21.00	5.70	22.60	6.13		LL/Total	36.2%	35.7%	33.1%
```


```
Best from each field

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	8.66	52	6.47	56	7.62[/COLOR]

Cross+1	2.17	13	6.45	14	7.83
F2L	4.87	32	6.78	36	8.62
LL	2.53	16	6.92	18	7.11
```


----------



## Mikel (Jan 20, 2014)

Brest said:


> *Blake Thompson* - 9.43 3x3 av5 - Blizzard Town 2014



How did you reconstruct the 8.66 when I blocked the camera?


----------



## Brest (Jan 20, 2014)

Mikel said:


> How did you reconstruct the 8.66 when I blocked the camera?



Not to mention the camera muppet. It must be hard to point a camera with fake felt hands...

You did make it tough! I'm not sure if the start was (U' F' U' F R2) or (y' U' R' d' F R2) but it's close enough.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Jan 29, 2014)

I know this sounds weird but does anyone have pics with the judges that were just there to judge? I need some pics for the year book at school. 

I will try to make sure most of the competitors are not in the picture (unless the competitor is the center of the picture). Keep in mind that if there's no feasible way to remove identifying parts of you (like your face or something) from the picture, you're going to be in the year book for my school.


----------

